# Another Pokémon Poetry Game



## Bulbamew (Nov 3, 2012)

*Another Pokémon Poetry Game*

There was one of these on the forums a few months ago, which I enjoyed, so I'll start one to attempt to revamp it. 

Basically, I'll give a subject, or 'prompt', then the next person posts a poem (either a basic four line poem with the second and fourth lines in rhyme) or a limerick (five lines, the first two lines rhyme, the next two rhyme but are slightly shorter, and the closing line rhymes with the initial two) or whatever poetry techniques you know. Fear not, I am about as good at poetry as Butterfree herself, I'm not quite Shakespeare with my writing.

I'll start by posting a prompt. The prompt is *Bulbasaur*.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Another Pokémon Poetry Game*

wait, does the prompt change with every new post? (for example, i make a poem about bulbasaur, then post a new prompt Basculin)


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Another Pokémon Poetry Game*



			
				Scootaloo said:
			
		

> wait, does the prompt change with every new post? (for example, i make a poem about bulbasaur, then post a new prompt Basculin)


Yes.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Another Pokémon Poetry Game*

Okay, I'm gonna start the poetry thingie again. I'll start with Bulbasaur.

Oh great Bulbasaur,
The good, green-ish Pokemon
A grassy starter


Prompt: Pokemon Black and White


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Another Pokémon Poetry Game*

Bulbasaur isn't water ?.?

Two twins who argued
Led to the downfall of a
Region -- Unova

But built again in
Black-and-white, so monotone
No dividing line

Prompt: Basculin


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Another Pokémon Poetry Game*

One fish, two fish,
Red fish, blue fish.
Filled with hate for one another,
Guided by their desires to kill

Blue fish, red fish,
Live fish, dead fish.
Not that different from each other,
But one lives on and the other is still.

Next prompt is Dewott.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Another Pokémon Poetry Game*

A samurai lives on the beach,
training outside the city's reach.
Twin seashell swords make up for speed.
Yes, he is excellent indeed.

Keep being strong, blue seashell knight,
for there are enemies to fight.
Keep saving things and being brave,
and once, there might be worlds to save.


Next: Nimbasa City


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Another Pokémon Poetry Game*

A city of lights.
Ferris wheel towers above.
The Bolt Badge is mine.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Another Pokémon Poetry Game*

You need to post a new prompt.


----------

